

Bedbug history map/timeline for NYC - fish2000
http://samizdat.cc/bdbgs/

======
nsfmc
there's something eerily calming and horrifying about playing back the reports
and watching the red bites appear on the map.

~~~
fish2000
it's especially calming if you haven't lived near any of them.

